
Unwrapping and Visualizing Cuneiform Tablets (2002) - benbreen
http://graphics.stanford.edu/papers/cuneiform/
======
my_first_acct
Interesting paper from 2002.

Nowadays, a popular method for imaging and viewing cuneiform tablets is
Reflection Transformation Imaging (RTI) [1], developed at HP, and used among
other things to image the Antikythera Mechanism [2].

You can view RTI images in your browser; here is a randomly selected cuneiform
tablet in conventional [3] and RTI [4] form (click on the image and move your
mouse around).

The web page of the Cuneiform Digital Library Initiative at UCLA [5] is worth
a look, if you are interested in the intersection of computing and cuneiform.
Among other things, they have started a project in machine-assisted
translation of cuneiform [6].

[1]
[http://culturalheritageimaging.org/Technologies/RTI/](http://culturalheritageimaging.org/Technologies/RTI/)

[2] [http://www.hpl.hp.com/news/2006/oct-
dec/antikythera.html](http://www.hpl.hp.com/news/2006/oct-
dec/antikythera.html)

[3]
[https://cdli.ucla.edu/search/search_results.php?SearchMode=T...](https://cdli.ucla.edu/search/search_results.php?SearchMode=Text&PrimaryPublication=&MuseumNumber=&Provenience=&Period=&TextSearch=&ObjectID=P236609&requestFrom=Submit)

[4]
[https://cdli.ucla.edu/search/rti/rti_view.php?loc=P236609_o](https://cdli.ucla.edu/search/rti/rti_view.php?loc=P236609_o)

[5] [https://cdli.ucla.edu/](https://cdli.ucla.edu/)

[6] [https://cdli.ucla.edu/?q=news/machine-assisted-
translation-c...](https://cdli.ucla.edu/?q=news/machine-assisted-translation-
cuneiform-texts)

